# photograph puffins



## exco (Jun 28, 2012)

We are interested in taking pictures of puffins.  However, we would prefer to shoot from land (and not a boat) so that we can use tripods.  
How long does it take to go from the St. Davids Vacation Club in Wales to the Skomer island ? 

Can you suggest any other timeshare resorts in the UK where we could do a day excursion to a puffin colony site, and shoot from land? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Simoncc (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello,

The ferry for Skomer Island goes from Martin's Haven and Bing Maps www.bing.com/maps puts the time for the journey from St Davids at 46 mins. I would certainly allow an hour. 

Here is a website detailing the best time to go to Skomer to see the various wildlife.

www.welshwildlife.org/2011/skomer-day-trip-2

As an alternative to Skomer you could consider the Farne Islands in Northumberland. Akeld Manor resort is less than half an hour from Seahouses where the ferries are based. Personally, if I was to choose either as a base for a holiday to the UK I would choose Northumberland not least because you are only a couple of hours from Edinburgh. 

www.nationaltrust.org.uk/farne-islands

If you do decide to go to St Davids do not go to the Oceanarium if it still open - worst aquarium I have ever seen! The local Tourist Information didn't stock any leaflets when we went to St Davids and we should have taken the hint....


----------



## Laurie (Jul 10, 2012)

exco, we had a fabulous trip to Skomer Island from St Davids Vacation Club, if you go during the right season there are many hundreds of them and they're very easy to photograph. 

Here's a little write-up by my partner (puffin photo by moi):
http://www.awelltraveledpath.com/skomer_island_puffins.htm

It was quite a stormy day (rained most of the week actually), but stopped raining during most of our time on Skomer Island.

St Davids is a really excellent destination IMO, for other reasons as well, but Skomer Island was probably the highlight for me. If your goal is to photograph puffins, I don't think you'll be disappointed in the least!


----------

